# Tog and croaker report - 4/23



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Went on the Shelbykat 2 yesterday with Greg Allen and Ike and we did good with the tog running along the CBBT from the fourth to the highrise. We managed 11 keepers and probably 10 or so throwbacks, the biggest being 20.5" by Greg. Fiddlers were the bait of choice.

After tog fishing for several hours we tried several drifts for flounder, but we hooked into some large croakers near the 3rd island. We managed 12 croakers and then called it a day.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Sounds like fun. I have always wanted to 
try togging out at the CBBT. We use
mostly whole green crabs and white crabs
in MD.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the report Darryl. Tog and croakers in one trip in my kind of fishing. You folks that live near near the CBBT have it good. We northern boys only get down there in the early sprig and late fall for the stripers. Sometimes I wish my boat was small enough to trailer so I could enjoy some of the more distant spots. Are there any head boats or small charter boats down there that you would recommend? There's probably enough of us northern guys who would like to charter a boat if the price was right. Is the Shelbykat 2 a private charter? Can you provide a little more info about it? Thanks.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

D,

Glad you got out with Ike and got onto some fish on your B-Day weekend. Hope that wreck anchor didn't do you in, like it does me at times!


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Dix,

We barely used the wreck anchor.    

Catman,

I am not very knowledgable as far as head boats or charter boats are concerned. However, call Lynnhaven marine and the Virginia Beach fishing center. Both of these locations have several head boats that you can go on. A great charter boat for flounder fishing would be the PAige II captained by Craig Paige. Hope this helps out somewhat.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Lucky dog!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Darryl, didn't think about flounder fishing. I'll give them a call.


----------

